# Your first crush



## eversleep (Sep 30, 2011)

Let's talk about the first time you ever had a crush on somebody.

When I was younger, I (thought that I) liked girls. Sort of. At that age, there wasn't really sexual attraction. So I was pretty much going by whose personality I liked and who had a pretty face. In 3rd and 4th grade, I had a girlfriend, but I never even kissed her. I remember on Valentine's Day in 3rd grade, the teacher gave me a note and said somebody told her to give the note to me. Eventually I found out who it was and yeah that's when we started the whole "bf/gf" thing. Though the thought of a girl liking me did perplex me a lot. Eventually, we grew apart and didn't really even get to talk to each other anymore. Now she completely denies having anything to do with me, even though she's the one who initiated it in the first place. Someone asked her on her Formspring if she ever went out with me, and she said "Wtf? Hell no". 

In 5th grade, I became friends with a girl who in 4th grade was actually one of my enemies. We talked a lot on the phone and even got each other presents occasionally. But I knew her strict religious parents would never allow anything, because they only wanted their daughter to befriend people of the same religion. About a year or two ago, we were talking and she said something like "You know, back in 5th grade I had a big crush on you.". And I was like "Shit, really!? I had a crush on you too!". Lol that was a weird conversation.


But enough with these kiddie puppy-love crushes. Eventually I came to a realization and was like "shit I like guys lol". But I never told ANYBODY I knew IRL. Not a single person knew. I was in 10th grade, and I had a friend whom I knew for 2 years. We were similar personality-wise, both pretty nerdy and stuff, and then I remember one day thinking "shit I think I like this guy". I thought he was really cute and was so much more mature than the rest of the high school assholes I had to put up with. He was the first person I knew IRL that I thought about while I fapped. But, because I assumed he was straight (although he seemed more accepting that most others), I never said anything to him about it. Eventually it got to the point where I felt really awkward to even be around him, and I pretty much stopped talking to him. Yeah, I know this is like the opposite of what I should have done, but at the time I thought it was for the best. And when he did try to initiate conversation with me, I would pretend to be disinterested. We went over a year without talking. I pretty much just let it go at that point. 

However, I always did have some weird feelings about him. Not that I say I have gaydar or anything, but somehow, I could easily see him being gay, and actually, somehow, I thought that maybe he was a furry, he just wasn't open about it. Well, in 12th grade he sits at my lunch table in the cafeteria. Since I'm pretty much over the crush at this point, I start talking to him again and we become friends again. He had a girlfriend for a while, or so he claimed. Apparently, some girls he claimed that he went out with never actually went out with him. So there's some discrepency there. But guess what? Around the middle of the year, he came in wearing a bisexual pride pin... yep, he announced he was bi (why he felt the need to announce this, I don't know). And sometimes he would hug me, since he seemed to like hugging people, and I'd pretend not to like it when secretly I loved it. He'd ask me if the reason I didn't like him hugging me was because he was bi, and asked if I was homophobic, but I said I wasn't and that I just didn't like being touched.

And guess what else? This was going over the line, but he came to school a few times wearing a dog collar and he told us that he was a furry. So at this point, you're probably wondering, why didn't I hit that!!? Well at this point, I was still really secretive about my gayness, and especially having anything to do with furries. Also, I had no idea if he liked me back or not. Though he did say a few things that made me think. Besides hugging me, he said I was "adorable" and that he loved me "in a non-sexual way". Though to counter this, he also said he wasn't interested in me "like that". So I didn't really know what to think. He could have been hiding any lust he did have for me in fear that having a guy like me would turn me off. Also this is the first time I noticed, one day he was wearing these pants that were tight in the lower mid-section, and he has a nice butt. >.< 

But unlike most students who go to college once they finish high school, he decides to go join the military. More specifically, the airforce. -_- So yeah, who knows if I'll ever see him again. They have him in random states like Texas and Alaska. And he seems to like it a lot. He apparently comes home like once a year and that time he spends with close family. He was definatley very smart though, he could have probably gotten into almost any college he wanted. That reminds me; we got the exact same SAT score. Lol. He does have a Facebook, but I don't know how often he gets to check it. And I actually did tell him that I liked him- well, sort of. There's a Facebook app where you answer random questions about your friends. The questions get repetitive, and some are stupid like "Do you think John Doe like blue eyes?". Also, in order to unlock who answered questions about you, you need to answer questions to earn points. It costs like 200 points to find out who answered a certain question about you. When I was trying to get points, it came up: "Have you ever had a crush on _____?" and his name was there. I debated it for a good minute, then decided to be honest and click yes. Well, eventually I got a notification on my wall: he unlocked a question I answered about him. Yep, that one. So now he knows. He never said anything about it though. Perhaps he though I clicked yes on accident, or that I was just fucking around with him? Some people do make a joke out of those questions.

A few days ago, I had an erotic dream with him in it and that's what reminded me of all of this. I think I still have some feelings for him. I have a friend who apparently keeps in somewhat regular contact with him, I'll see if maybe he has a cell phone so I can text him or something, just to get on good terms with him again. And slowly I'll slip in that I liked him. Maybe eventually this will get somewhere, who knows. I'm not keeping my fingers crossed, though.

tl;dr- having a crush on somebody sucks sometimes.


----------



## RedSavage (Sep 30, 2011)

Was the erotic dream part really necessary?

I mean... really?

*edit* Some content. 

I can't really recall my first crush. All I know is that it was kinda juvenile, in middle school, and I never had the guts to say or do anything about it. I think her name was Taylor and she was a blond haired girl... popular too, while I was at the bottom of the food chain. Go figure. :3


----------



## Ad Hoc (Sep 30, 2011)

Goth girl with a heap of issues. I don't know if I really loved her or if I just wanted to "save" her. Either way, I never had the courage to tell her. Judging by how she treats her current boyfriend (pretty manipulative and possibly abusive), probably dodged a bullet there. Thank you, early adolescent awkwardness!


----------



## Zenia (Sep 30, 2011)

The first guy I remember having a crush on was when I was like 8 or so. We were best friends, but I was too young to know about puppy love and boyfriends, so we were only ever friends. I moved away a year later and I never saw him again. I can't even remember his name... I think it was Trevor or something like that. I only remember that he had brown hair and stuck his tongue out when he was concentrating.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 30, 2011)

5 - Lori.

It was cute.


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 30, 2011)

Don't think I've ever had any.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 30, 2011)

I met him in middle school, we were in the Lego League club and active in the music department. He played cello, and I sang i choir, and eventually we sang together in the after school choir. We both had very similar interests, especially our love for Nintendo games. Was kind of a bummer he didn't really like my art, though.

But we ended up dating for a year and a half. Overall it was a good relationship and we ended on good terms and have remained close friends ever since.


----------



## Tabasco (Sep 30, 2011)

Some nerd I used to play Digimon with in elementary school during recess. I... don't really remember anything about him, lol.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 30, 2011)

a girl back in 5th grade. i went after her for about 5 years  i remember how hardbroken i was every time she had a toal ASS as a boyfriend... and im not even exaggerating, she had the talent to always wind up with the worst guys.
her first one was your typical bully. her second one from our year had a list of girls who he banged and really just wanted to add her as well and her last one from out year was just any annoying little fucker who always ran after the "cool guys" to be cool himself 
and she was so darn cute! XD shes about 5'3" tall, blonde with short hair. TOTALLY my type!
she also was one of the only people who actually didnt treat me like scum... she was one of the few awesome people we had at our school :T


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 30, 2011)

In my earlier teens, it was mostly people IRL who were actually nice to me. I never really acted on those crushes, though.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 30, 2011)

The Dear Leader.


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 30, 2011)

An anime freak I met in art class during my last year of junior high.  Since I was quiet, reserved, kept to myself, etc. she decided to talk to  me. Personality wise, she was my exact opposite. Hyperactive, outgoing,  friendly, cheerful, extravert, popular, artistic, and so on. She was  the kind of person that would get everyone socially animated as soon as  she entered the scene. She had a thing for Inuyasha, and I didn't really  know about it until she was wearing a shirt with him and showed me her  sketch book. She was the first girl I liked, but it seemed she was  always in a relationship with someone. I had a hard time keeping track  of who. We attended the same high school as well. I sat alone during  lunch, then she spotted me and invited me to her lunch table. I was  young and foolish, so I watched her favorite show and tried to act like  Inuyasha around her to impress her. Sometimes I knew I was being stupid  but if she was nearby or I thought she was nearby, I couldn't think  clearly. Unlike everyone else at my school, she never missed a chance to  say hi to me or ruffle my hair as she passed by. I think she kissed me  on the cheek one time, and I was left disoriented for a while. There was  one lunch session where our eyes kept meeting one another's by  accident. I felt like she could see right through me in that moment.  Later that day I saw her watching me while hiding behind a pillar. Of  course I never had the balls to ask her out.

She would introduce  me to her new friends and do anything to try to get me to crawl out of  my antisocial shell. She was inviting me to at leat be her friend, but  being so afraid of rejection, I ended up indirectly rejecting that  invitation. Furthermore, loyalty to my online GF who later became my  current best friend also prevented me from pursuing her. 

We  never had a class together since junior high, despite going to the same  school. In the later half of my high school years, we didn't even have  the same lunch period anymore. Eventually she stopped greeting me  whenever we saw each other, stopped ruffling my hair, and mutually, we  made the effort to avoid one another's eyes. I heard a lot about her  from other people I hung out with, but that was about it. The last time I  saw her was during summer school just before senior year. I was with my  friends who happened to be her's as well. She went over and talked with  them while I sat a distance away's staying silent. She looked at me one  last time before walking away. I never saw or heard from her since. I  overheard people saying she had to move in with a relative in Texas. I'm  not sure what happened to her after that. 

After graduating high  school, she disappeared from my life completely, save as a ghost that  comes to plague my thoughts every once in a while. Sometimes I miss her,  sometimes I outright hate her, sometimes I hate myself, sometimes I  question my loyalty to my mate for still thinking about her after all  this time. It's been like 3 years since my graduation in 2008. I regret  not having made the effort at least be her friend and keep in contact...  I feel my life would have been better for it. It is a regret I'll never  truly get over, one which I will someday take to my grave, but that's  my own damn fault. If we were to meet again, I doubt we would say  anything to each other. 

On a side note, good god Inuyasha's such a horrible show >.<


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 30, 2011)

Anyway, I just actually read the OP fully. 

Really OP, really?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 30, 2011)

Zenia said:


> I moved away a year later and I never saw him again. I can't even remember his name...



That's so sad. :c


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 30, 2011)

My first crush...

She was a chick named Heather (coincidentally, my best friend right now is named Heather, but they're unrelated). She was a real piece of work. Somehow she was my second-best friend in 6th grade despite her hanging out with people who thought I was the lamest thing. She was constantly dyeing her hair some weird color, making up stories about doing drugs, and inviting me to smoke cigarettes behind the gym. 
I don't know why I liked her. She was attractive, but she was also batshit wiccan/pagan/goth/edgy. I did end up dating her 3 years later, but it was long distance and she convinced me I didn't like her. We did actually hang out once, for a week. I was too awkward and shy to make a move beyond a kiss on the cheek.

Sometimes I wonder what happened with her. She was in a pretty bad home situation (her mother did drugs, her older brother was constantly in jail, that sort of thing). I still worry about her sometimes. I don't really regret liking her or telling her I liked her, though. Because memories of us sitting around watching horror movies and giggling over something cliche in them...that's worth it. c:


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 30, 2011)

A guy in p3 (so, 7 years old) who I fancied. I remember inviting him to my birthday party but he couldn't come cos his was the same day. He moved schools the next year, I don't even remember his name.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 30, 2011)

First legitimate crush?  There was a girl I sorta had a thing for... I don't even remember her name now.  It was in high school; I hated pretty much everyone until then, so I was really new to the whole "I like this person" scene.


----------



## eversleep (Sep 30, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> A guy in p3 (so, 7 years old) who I  fancied. I remember inviting him to my birthday party but he couldn't  come cos his was the same day. He moved schools the next year, I don't  even remember his name.


Aww, that's cute though, you should have had a huge birthday party for both of you! 



Gibby said:


> Anyway, I just actually read the OP fully.
> 
> Really OP, really?


What did I do this time?


----------



## ryanleblanc (Sep 30, 2011)

eversleep said:


> He was the first person I knew IRL that I thought about while I fapped.



^ This is against the forum content rules if I'm not mistaken. Not to mention *T.M. fucking I.*



eversleep said:


> A few days ago, I had an erotic dream with him in it and that's what reminded me of all of this.



^ This is also TMI. 

Something about your threads is off, they keep getting worse and more awkward.


----------



## Vega (Sep 30, 2011)

There was this guy in my weight training class in high school, he was a senior and I was just a freshman.  I cannot for the life of me remember his name anymore but he was just HOT and cute!  Sadly I was a little anti social back then(Because of all the bullying I had from Elementary and Middle School...) and never had the courage to try talking to him. When it was the last month of School and the seniors already graduated, I found out he was gay from this girl who was in the GSA(Gay Straight Alliance), man was I kicking myself hard for awhile after that.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 30, 2011)

I never had a 'real' crush until very recently, I fell really hard for my straight roommate 
I'm pretty sure I'm over it by now but I still haven't talked to him in ages. I miss him... but I'm trying to erase him completely from my memory...
He was also a good friend too.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Sep 30, 2011)

^ That was painful even for me to read, I can't begin to imagine how you felt.


----------



## cad (Sep 30, 2011)

Years ago, I had a crush on a girl. I think I was about 7-9 years then. It was nothing special, really. We may have kissed or whatever, but I don't remember anything like that. She was kinda cute, I admit, but that eventually ended and we drifted apart somewhat.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 30, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> I remember my first crush; she was in my sixth grade class. I have her picture tucked deep away for sad/personal reasons. I asked her out on a friday, and found out she was murdered on sunday.
> 
> I'm kind of depressed for thinking about this now.


Oh god... I'm so sorry... That's probably the saddest thing I've ever read on this forum.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 30, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> I remember my first crush; she was in my sixth grade class. I have her picture tucked deep away for sad/personal reasons. I asked her out on a friday, and found out she was murdered on sunday.
> 
> I'm kind of depressed for thinking about this now.


 
Oh dear...

At any rate, I can hardly remember my first. It was in elementary school, I know this.


----------



## Azure (Sep 30, 2011)

I am incapable of meaningful emotions, so I have never had one.


----------



## Plantar (Sep 30, 2011)

My first crush, eh?

She was a girl in 4th grade class. Mrs. Graziano's class. Kelly Campbell. I outright liked her, and I _know_ she liked me. I was, all the time, talking to her. The summer from that school year, she moved. Where? I haven't a clue. I was invited to a party, thrown by her parents. A pool party, before they moved, but my mom wouldn't let me go. She faded from my thoughts, until I found a yearbook. Memories flooded back. I learned she actually moved back a few years ago, barely recognizable, and didn't remember who I was, at all.

Another, was 1-2 years ago. Divulge details? Nope. :1

Presently, I've got none, really. There is one person I know for sure who's got a crush on me, but it'd never work. :1


----------



## Perception (Sep 30, 2011)

Tl;dr (I read the first paragraph)

The first crush i had was on a girl from my primary school in grade 4. We did the Bf/Gf thing for about a year, then i moved schools and we didnt talk to eachother for like a 4 years, then one day we met again and have kept in contact & now we are good friends again, i see her maybe once a week (I think she wants to be Bf/Gf again but i already have a gf? what should i do, dont really wana tell her cause it might break her heart? Fml, gf problemzz =| )


----------



## Bliss (Sep 30, 2011)

My kindergarten teacher. I wanted to marry her and made sure everybody knew that. It was 'kay because I was, like, three. D:



CoyoteCaliente said:


> Was the erotic dream part really necessary?
> 
> I mean... really?


*Yes.*



Kyrodo said:


> She had a thing for Inuyasha, and I didn't really  know about it until she was wearing a shirt with him and showed me her  sketch book. I was  young and foolish, so I watched her favorite show and tried to act like  Inuyasha around her to impress her.


Obviously she had a thing for SesshÃ´maru, like everybody else did.



> We  never had a class together since junior high, despite going to the same  school. In the later half of my high school years, we didn't even have  the same lunch period anymore. Eventually she stopped greeting me  whenever we saw each other, stopped ruffling my hair, and mutually, we  made the effort to avoid one another's eyes. I heard a lot about her  from other people I hung out with, but that was about it. The last time I  saw her was during summer school just before senior year. I was with my  friends who happened to be her's as well. She went over and talked with  them while I sat a distance away's staying silent. She looked at me one  last time before walking away. I never saw or heard from her since. I  overheard people saying she had to move in with a relative in Texas. I'm  not sure what happened to her after that.
> 
> After graduating high  school, she disappeared from my life completely, save as a ghost that  comes to plague my thoughts every once in a while. Sometimes I miss her,  sometimes I outright hate her, sometimes I hate myself, sometimes I  question my loyalty to my mate for still thinking about her after all  this time. It's been like 3 years since my graduation in 2008. I regret  not having made the effort at least be her friend and keep in contact...  I feel my life would have been better for it. It is a regret I'll never  truly get over, one which I will someday take to my grave, but that's  my own damn fault. If we were to meet again, I doubt we would say  anything to each other.


My eyes got moist and I feel like I could write a novel...



> On a side note, good god Inuyasha's such a horrible show >.<


You ruined the moment! Ffffffffffff- D;<


----------



## Aetius (Sep 30, 2011)

I didn't even have friends during school, so I never got this far.

foreveralone.jpg


----------



## Lunar (Sep 30, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> My kindergarten teacher. I wanted to marry her and made sure everybody knew that. It was 'kay because I was, like, three. D:


Well, hell, if we're talking about teachers...
In high school I had a crush on a teacher of mine.  I've only told like, two people, and until recently I kept denying I liked her.  Guess there's no secret anymore.  :V


----------



## Aetius (Sep 30, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> I'll be your friend Mike.
> We can spread the red across the world.  :V



I found my first crush :V


----------



## Bliss (Sep 30, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I didn't even have friends during school, so I never got this far.
> 
> foreveralone.jpg


Not one? ;-;



lunar_helix said:


> Well, hell, if we're talking about teachers...
> In high school I had a crush on a teacher of mine.  I've only told like, two people, and until recently I kept denying I liked her.  Guess there's no secret anymore.  :V


I've liked a plenty of teachers but those 'crushes' were very platonic. I don't know how to explain it.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 30, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> I've liked a plenty of teachers but those 'crushes' were very platonic. I don't know how to explain it.


One of the people I told was like "DUDE ME TOO" and went on to say how she complimented the teacher's ass (she didn't have a mental filter at the time) and had to serve detention for a few days.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 30, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Not one? ;-;



Anti-social since 1997 ;~;


----------



## Bliss (Sep 30, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> One of the people I told was like "DUDE ME TOO" and went on to say how she complimented the teacher's ass (she didn't have a mental filter at the time) and had to serve detention for a few days.


We talked about biology and once she hugged me. :V



Crusader Mike said:


> Anti-social since 1997 ;~;


It's 'kay. I became asocial too when I lost it a few years ago.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 30, 2011)

My first crush was when I got my finger broken.
*rimshot*


I don't even remember my first crush honestly, I think I was ten.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 30, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> We talked about biology and once she hugged me. :V


Same here, when I went back to visit the school.  She was my PE teacher, so of course she had a nice body.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 1, 2011)

You people and your attraction to authority.

I bet if you went to North Korea or Oceania, it would be like a porno :V


----------



## Bliss (Oct 1, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> Better yet they could come to Moskva (Moscow) on May 9.....
> It would be an orgy.  :V


Come to think of it, I'd like to be there to see you bend over for this.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 1, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Come to think of it, I'd like to be there to see you bend over for this.



Already booking my ticket.


----------



## Belluavir (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm so shocked by the outcome of the OP's story that I've completely forgot what the hell I was going to say... WHAT WERE YOU THINKING!?


----------



## Vega (Oct 1, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I didn't even have friends during school, so I never got this far.
> 
> foreveralone.jpg



Join the club buddy, I've had no friends + bully problems from 2nd grade to mid 9th grade(2004)... I'm just now starting to be a little more social.  :<


----------



## Lunar (Oct 1, 2011)

I dunno if this counts as a "crush", and it definitely wasn't my first (unless you're talking about professions and careers), but when I was in ROTC, a couple of Marine Corps drill instructors came in to help the drill team practice for their meet in Daytona.
I have never been turned on in a school setting until that day.  The woman had some cold eyes, man.  But they damn near melted me.


----------



## Bliss (Oct 1, 2011)

Vega said:


> Join the club buddy, I've had no friends + bully problems from 2nd grade to mid 9th grade(2004)... I'm just now starting to be a little more social.  :<


Be intimidating; bullying ends right there.


----------



## Kyrodo (Oct 1, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Obviously she had a thing for SesshÃ´maru, like everybody else did.


Well I thought of that too... wait, let's not go over this. XD


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 1, 2011)

There was this girl i never had the courage to tell i had a crush on her.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Oct 1, 2011)

Some blonde girl in kindergarten.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 1, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> I remember my first crush; she was in my sixth grade class. I have her picture tucked deep away for sad/personal reasons. I asked her out on a friday, and found out she was murdered on sunday.
> 
> I'm kind of depressed for thinking about this now.


 
I feel your pain mate. 

I had a crush on a girl back in my eighth grade class. She died in a car accident during school holidays, and I was emotionally crippled for a long time.


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 1, 2011)

My first crush was on this one girl, wasn't really a real crush though because I never had feelings for her, I tried to get with her because at the time I thought you only had to date girls, and that dating guys was unnatural. When I joined here was when I realized otherwise, and I became gay  

My first gay crush, it was a guy on here, he doesn't post on here anymore though.


----------



## Ilse (Oct 1, 2011)

As the awkward turtle chick I was back in middle school, any boy who even so much as looked at me was my immediate future husband and we'd live out our wonderful lives in harmonious marriage and have 5000 babies and a nice lil white picket fence. 

So terrible. But anyway, nooo, don't really remember who my first actual crush was.


----------



## Fling (Oct 1, 2011)

First crush- Kindergarten, girl named Jessica. We kissed in the hallway while our parents were at teacher conferences. It was pretty legitzies. 
After that its been pretty back and forth between having crushes on various guys and girls from various social circles.


----------



## Corto (Oct 1, 2011)

My first crush was also my last.

Never cared much about women while sober. The one time I did, well, fuck, I had a terrible time. Relationships are overrated.


----------



## Kaizy (Oct 1, 2011)

First crush was back in like 4th grade
Nice girl, real friendly but shit happened and that never got anywhere


----------



## Conker (Oct 2, 2011)

Dunno. I've been moderately indifferent towards women for a long time. I'm not sure I've had anything like a "crush" at least not like friends/people in this thread have had. The closest I've came to was a mild interest I guess, but no real want to go further than maybe friendship? I dunno. I suppose someone in high school. She was attractive, kind of popular, and fairly nice. Cliche shit. Never did much than a "hello" but I have no regrets. I don't even know if I remember what she looks like. Not important.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 2, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> I met him in middle school, we were in the *Lego League club* and active in the music department. He played cello, and I sang i choir, and eventually we sang together in the after school choir. We both had very similar interests, especially our love for Nintendo games. Was kind of a bummer he didn't really like my art, though.
> 
> But we ended up dating for a year and a half. Overall it was a good relationship and we ended on good terms and have remained close friends ever since.



 what? that's so cool. dang, i wish i had clubs like that in middle school.

 for op's subject. first crush was when i was like in 2nd grade with a girl name Ashly but i was totally more interested in playing outside and play my snes games. super metroid was so awesome and my favorite snes game, and still is.


----------



## Neuron (Oct 2, 2011)

Luke Skywalker. Yes. Really. I was a nerdy star wars kid and my dad raised me on those movies. I fucking looooved Luke and finding out Leia wasn't really his sister and wanted to bone Han was fucking awesome. 

I think my first real crush would have to be some kid named Tyler. He always said his favorite color was pink and my friend and I would chase him around the playground going, "KISSY KISSY KISSY" and then we'd tackle him and shower him with wittle kisses. He always seemed traumatized.

He's probably gay because of us. I don't blame him.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Oct 2, 2011)

All the TMI in the OP's post aside, I feel like contribooting.

My first crush was honestly from kindergarten to grade 5. Wayy back *before* I was bi. She was totally my type at the time, which at the time, and even today (minus the whole "being a child and all," ugh) was/is anyone good looking with long brown hair and blue or green eyes, who happened to have more personality than a brick. 

Anyway, back then there was the issue of people believing in cooties, so we kinda "secretly" became bf and gf (well as bf and gf as you can be at that age) and we would constantly give each other presents for every single holiday and birthdays, and just hang out and what not. I even gave her gold earrings with pink jewel studs for valentines day. Anyway, it was all sickeningly adorable until I had to change schools for grade 5, funny enough, she did too and she changed to the exact same school. For grade six I had to move to a different city as my father was relocated in his job and it was a very sad time for her and I.

Anyway that was basically my first crush/first relationship. So, yeah. We are still friends and still in touch though, so it's not like we fell off opposite ends of the earth.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 2, 2011)

There was a cute boy in my 4th grade class named James whom I had a crush on. The first adult I ever had a crush on was Paul Walker in The Fast and the Furious when I was 8.

He is still my favorite. <3


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 2, 2011)

It wasn't my first crush but the first I acted upon.

Some popular girl in 5th grade came over to our neighborhood during a block party to fawn with all her friends over this one guy who hit puberty soon (and had a voice deeper than my own father's). We were talking and she said something like "So who do you have a crush on?" I said "YOU!!" and I ran away like a little bitch. That was the most awkward moment of my life.


----------



## xavi (Oct 2, 2011)

i apologize for all the grammar mistakes. 

first crush i had was in the 8th grade. it was my brothers friend who eventually became my best friend. he was a year older than me and way bigger. meaning, he worked out a lot, and you could&nbsp;definitely&nbsp;tell. he lived just a few houses down from me and everyday the 'neighborhood' kids which was about ten kids in all, including me and him would always play some variation of tag or hide-and-go-seek. me and him would always run and hide together, and once he hugged me from behind while we hid. at that time, i thought he was straight, so i just assumed he was just doing it to keep me hidden.

eventually our friendship grew, a lot. we would have sleep over pretty much everyday and it seemed that he would get closer and closer at each sleep over. it started out with him at the opposite end of the room and ended up with him in the same bed as me. one day, i was angry and was in my room hiding under the bed with just my head sticking out. he came into my room, laid on my bed with his head hanging off right above me. we just stared at each other for a few minutes before we both laughed and played some games.

the whole time i assumed he was straight.

a year later, i had to move. it was the saddest day of my life. the day before, he spent the night, and it was just me and him laying in my bed, cuddled together on my bed. he had his arms around me, and he squeezed me gently and kissed my cheek. i was surprised, shocked, and just blown away. i thought for a second then flat out told him i had a crush on him. so did he. we just laid there all night and in the morning before i left he pulled me into the garage, shut the door and gave me a huge kiss.

i cried for two weeks cause i wanted to go back. xD
this was all about 6-7 years ago. now, i hardly talk to him. maybe like once every few months. he promised me though that one day, he would come visit me and we would 'be together'. but i think that's long gone~


----------



## Telnac (Oct 2, 2011)

I think I was 12.  I was an uber-geek and I had a crush on one of the most popular girls in school.  I managed to summon the courage to hit on her.  I got shot down, of course.

2 years later, she passed me a note with her phone number on it.  I thought she was teasing me, so I ignored it.  I found out after high school that she was serious.  (D'oh!)  But by then, I had long since moved on and was already with someone else.

Oh well.  She's not my type any more anyway.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 2, 2011)

I "married" someone in first grade. True Story.
After that I only found crushes on a number of girls, all of which I took on movie dates: First one to Finding Nemo, second to Bolt, and the most recent one to How to Train Your Dragon 3D. Though nothing really progressed from the movie dates.


----------



## Spatel (Oct 2, 2011)

Some random girl in middle school idk


----------



## Stormtail (Oct 4, 2011)

My first crush was on a girl in elementary school named Brook. A really weird coincidence: my name is Storm, and a little while after this I read the Warriors books for the first time, in which the cats Stormfur and Brook fall in love.

Then, through middle school and the beginning of high school I had a crush on and off on this guy named Justin.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Oct 4, 2011)

First crush was with a girl I knew in 3rd or 4th grade named Angela. Pretty face, long black hair. Never had the courage to talk to her. Which became harder when there was a desk reorganization and her desk happened to be right across from mine, so every time I looked straight ahead, she'd be there. Anyway, I let her slip away and never knew what she thought of me.

Second crush was a year ago with an online guy I met. But he's already taken, so... that's out.


----------



## Fenrari (Oct 4, 2011)

Hilariously enough, this wolf once had a girlfriend. And yes. She was a furry :/


----------



## Xeno (Oct 4, 2011)

A girl named Kayla in elementary school the crush started in 3rd grade I think? I ended up telling her the summer of that year after getting advice how to tell somebody you like them. I got turned down, and haven't told anybody that I have a crush on them since.


----------

